# pms 3v instructions



## prewett1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello.........does anyone know where I could get hold of operating instructions for a PMS 3v as there is one fitted in my VW T4 and I need to know how to operate this properly?

Many thanks


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

This company sell them perhaps they can help.

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/category.aspx?categoryid=d82aabd8-2bc6-4ceb-ad6e-5fbf4a0cef8d

Phil J


----------



## prewett1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your help, I've sent them an email.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I have just fitted one, is there anything specific you need to know?

Instructions are in the MHF download bank. click here and download

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just a thought, you might need to subscribe to be able to download although I am not sure

stew


----------



## prewett1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes you do need to subscribe.

The only thing I'm unsure about is charging and the charger 'rocker switch' position.

1. Does it matter which position the switch is in when hooked up for the batteries to charge?

2. Same as above, but when driving along. Ie do the batteries charge when driving no matter what position the switch is in?

3. What position should the switch be in when parked and NOT hooked up? Or doesn't it matter?

Oh, there is something else I just thought of; my campervan also has 2 three-pin power outlets inside. Can these only be used when the van is hooked up? Or can they be powered from the batteries?


----------

